# Lots of Free Patterns



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

This is a pdf file. Scroll down to see the patterns.

http://www.kathys-kreations.com/patterns/patterns.pdf


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is fabulous!!!!!! So much to see and do!!!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Stann, Thank you! So many patterns - have saved to favorites.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you,great site. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow one could get lost there for days. Thanks for the site.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Her shop is great too! She is such a nice woman willing to help with any type of problem.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the wonderful link. Not sure I have that many years left to go through it all!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

So many patterns, thank you for the link.


----------



## suelaine (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great patterns. Thx.


----------



## weenie (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you good site


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Just Drene (Nov 9, 2012)

Please could you tell me how to work this Free New Pattern site. I amThank you into it and see all the long lists but that is all I can do.
Thank you.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank You!!!!!!!This is a very interesting site...I love some of these older classic patterns.....and so well written...
julie


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for the link. Beautiful patterns.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for that link. I agree, I will also be reported lost after several days of just looking! Great patterns. Hannet


----------



## mbilsbrough (Dec 6, 2012)

Is it only me that cannot access the website?


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this great site..


----------



## tinytinque (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! Thanks to you I finally have the checkerboard slipper pattern that I've been searching for for years! When I was just a kid, about a zillion years ago my mother's sister taught her how to make these. I think it was the first thing my mother ever made. They are just about the best slippers ever as they are doubly warm and don't bag out with wearing. Over the years,when I took up knitting,sadly the handwritten pattern had been lost. Both sisters are gone now,having passed five days apart.I miss them both, but they will live again in MY knitted slippers.And when my granddaughters want to knit, they will have this pattern. Thank you again!


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Overwhelmed. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a marvellous site. thanks for sharing.


----------



## stann (Mar 3, 2011)

To those of you having trouble seeing the patterns,
did you scroll down? I had trouble too until I did that!
stann


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I just spent over an hour and printed about a dozen patterns and saved the whole 136 page eBook!

This is fabulous! Just what I needed for winter hats and accessories.

Thank you so much for posting this terrific information. Lots of creative ideas that I can use.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I just spent over an hour and printed about a dozen patterns and saved the whole 136 page eBook!

This is fabulous! Just what I needed for winter hats and accessories.

Thank you so much for posting this terrific information. Lots of creative ideas that I can use.


----------



## plo44 (Feb 27, 2011)

what a great site this is...thanks so much for sharing your find.....


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't get how to actually see the pattern, when I click on the page #, nothing happens, no pattern to come up, what am i doing wrong?

CeliaJ


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

CeliaJ......to see the pattern you want you have to put your clicker on top of the small blue bar at the right hand top of the page and use it to scroll down to the page number you want.....it moves fast so it may be a little awkward at first...but hang in there, it does work....
julie


----------



## Hayley30 (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow my printer is flat out


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this is an amazing site.


----------

